# Jumping into the back of a truck



## kansashunter (Apr 19, 2009)

hey guys I was wondering if any of you had any tips or suggestions about this:

We have a 1 yr old lab, he is 113 lbs. and we cant get him to jump into the back of our truck, we even got a small s10 truck and we still couldnt do it.

A few months ago we were working with him and he jumped into the back of our full size truck once, but we couldnt get him to do it again.

any help would be apprieciated!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

maybe the dog is the proper weight but he sounds too fat way way too fat

if you cannot see his last rib and his stomach doesn't have a pronounced tuck he is way too fat, a one year old lab should be able to easily jump into a full size pickup with the tailgate up

That said I will let a dog jump into a truck but never ever let them jump down

post a picture


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

sounds strange, but my setter won't jump into the back of mine either. My lab can jump in with the tail gate shut.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Bobm said:


> That said I will let a dog jump into a truck but never ever let them jump down


Why???


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Some never do jump up, and I'd sure NEVER let a dog that large jump down. The force of all that weight hitting those front shoulders will destroy the dog. If I had one that large, I'd use a dog ladder with him or a non skid plank.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > That said I will let a dog jump into a truck but never ever let them jump down
> ...


the chance of injury is too great I was talking to "gundog doc" (google it) about it one day and he told me in his opinion it causes a lot of acl injuries in his practice

Its just too simple a problem to avoid lift them down


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Dog ramp. Just do a google search or build one...


----------



## kansashunter (Apr 19, 2009)

he is not fat at all, he is quite trim actually he is just really big for a lab he is about 3" taller than our other lab and he ways 75-80. He also wont go down the stairs to our basement. they are not steep. So i dont know if it is a vison problem or what but he has jumped in the back of the truck before and he did it with ease I just dont know if he doesnt know his own strength or what. Ill get a picture for you guys.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think I would get his hips and shoulders checked. I'm guessing he is having pain as he goes up or down. A dog such as you describe should be able to clear a tailgate with ease, and stairs should pose no problem at all.

Burl


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

113 lb lab that is trim? Is beethoven in his lineage?

Not sure what to tell you. I would have guessed that it is painful for the dog to jump as well.


----------

